# Halfords HP1400 pressure washer - any good?



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

What do you guys think of this?
It's reduced from £70 to £33. 
I don't do any serious amount of work and it comes with a foam applicator too.
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...rtNumber=824136&storeId=10001&ddkey=ClickInfo


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

ihave one pretty good binned the foam bottle and bought one from CYC with the kew/alto fittings :thumb:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

swiftjon said:


> ihave one pretty good binned the foam bottle and bought one from CYC with the kew/alto fittings :thumb:


Cool. Is yours the same model exactly? Want to get the right fitting first time if I get one.

Cheers.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

For just a few quid more you could get an entry level nilfisk which I'm guessing would be much better.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

millns84 said:


> For just a few quid more you could get an entry level nilfisk which I'm guessing would be much better.


Thanks for that. Where's the best place to get one?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.worldofpower.co.uk/brands/Nilfisk/Pressure-Washers/b1707/sc1580/p192.aspx


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> http://www.worldofpower.co.uk/brands/Nilfisk/Pressure-Washers/b1707/sc1580/p192.aspx


Can you get a foam bottle from CYC to fit this model though?
Looks like a good buy btw:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

yep, any foam lance will fit with a kew/alto fitting 

CYC foam lance on my c120


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

karcher jobby £29.99 at b and q

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...refview=search&ts=1262211381551&isSearch=true


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

I really like the halfords PW and enjoy using it. Its definitely worth getting for car cleaning at a hobby, private detailing level IMO. I've even cleaned 25 years of rubbish off my drive with it, and came up like brand new. 

But as has already been said, bin the detergent bottle and get a snowfoam lance if thats what you want, bearing in mind you would need to do this with the nilfisk anyway.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Arrrggghh... too many helpful people lol

Look.. I really don't know what to buy now

Experiences please:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

well, my c120 is my first PW and has served me very well so far. and has cleaned up very mucky patios/paths with the patio attachment with ease.
know that karcher have a good rep, but when i was hunting for a PW a few people told me to avoid them as the build quality is questionable...


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've got the Nilfisk C110 and got it from the same place as Kev posted the link for. The foam bottle is ok but I've just bought the CYC foam lance and will be trying it later this week. I've read a fair bit about Karcher reliability problems so I steered away from them in favour of the Nilfisk.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Chris,

For the money Nilfisk seems to have the best reputation. And order before Monday and there's 10% off from World of Power (link Kev posted).
I'm going to be ordering along with Superflex High Pressure Washer Hose extension. Free delivery as well if you spend over £100.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Brungle (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a halfords HP1400 the hose doesn't connect properly and leaks everywhere, end up getting totally soaked its been like this since I got it, I should have taken it back but SWMBO lost the receipt! its absolute cr*p! I recently upgraged to a Nilfisk C110 + snow foam lance (I've not had chance to test it yet though so cant comment how good it is).

Personally I wouldnt touch a cheapo halfords thing again, the detergent bottle is weak too! made of thin plastic..


----------



## Brungle (Dec 6, 2009)

theres a karcher going for £30 at b&q! this will be much better than the halfords jobby.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=148233


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

I have the Halfords cheapy, and personally for the money its great, I bought it for £33 plus go through quidco and do a collect at store and get a few more pennies off, I bought mine when they were giving away a free wet and dry dustbuster style thing with it as well, but have used it a few times so far and for teh money its great, dont get any leaks from it, all connects up nicely and feels nice to work with previously used to borrow my parents karcher and that just never felt right, but this one for the money is great, well recommended in my opinion.

I wouldnt pay full price for it but at the price it is, well worth it


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> well, my c120 is my first PW and has served me very well so far. and has cleaned up very mucky patios/paths with the patio attachment with ease.
> know that karcher have a good rep, but when i was hunting for a PW a few people told me to avoid them as the build quality is questionable...


kev you just love the nilfisk lol. must admit i now have 3 and you cant beat them. managed to stumble across a used 9hp honda diesel with an interpump on for 200 quid. just ordered foam lance now as well! its addictive.:thumb:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

james_19742000 said:


> I have the Halfords cheapy, and personally for the money its great, I bought it for £33 plus go through quidco and do a collect at store and get a few more pennies off, I bought mine when they were giving away a free wet and dry dustbuster style thing with it as well, but have used it a few times so far and for teh money its great, dont get any leaks from it, all connects up nicely and feels nice to work with previously used to borrow my parents karcher and that just never felt right, but this one for the money is great, well recommended in my opinion.
> 
> I wouldnt pay full price for it but at the price it is, well worth it


I ended up just buying the Halfords PW for £33. Easy to use, no fuss and if it breaks Halfords is only around the corner from me.

Thanks again one and all for the advice:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Have you got around to using the Halfords PW yet Chris?
I bought one today but not yet used it until i read a few more reviews.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

Chris CPT said:


> Cool. Is yours the same model exactly? Want to get the right fitting first time if I get one.
> 
> Cheers.


yes mate it is :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

couple of pics of mine in action with CYC lance.


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Plugged it all up to test today,
Absolute soking wet from the amount of leaks that were comming from it.
Will be taking this back and looking into the Nilfisk or Karcher models.


----------



## rf065 (Sep 28, 2009)

Gazjs said:


> Plugged it all up to test today,
> Absolute soking wet from the amount of leaks that were comming from it.
> Will be taking this back and looking into the Nilfisk or Karcher models.


My Karcher has just started leaking from the lance trigger again. It is a 670M, the first lance lasted for 6 years, every replacement, & I'm on the 6th now, has only lasted a couple of months at most. And that is washing the car every two weeks, so not much use at all.

I am looking for a good, but reasonably priced replacement pressure washer, must be cheaper than replacing the Karcher lance 4 times a year.

Russ


----------

